# Breastfeeding while taking Vimpat?



## YummyYarnAddict (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi, I figure this is a long shot, but, here goes... I was wondering if anyone has any info or has any experience with taking Vimpat (lacosamide) while breastfeeding? It's a relatively new anti-epileptic drug that has a different mechanism of action than others. It's not in Hale's Medications and Mother's Milk nor is it in the LactMed database. My neurologist has been working with this medication since it was in the clinical trial stage (so for the past 8 or 9 years) but it hasn't been "on the market" very long at all (in fact, they've never had it in stock at the Walgreen's I go to -- and it's a large 24h Walgreen's and the pharm tech swore she'd never heard of it and that I had to be spelling it incorrectly). I put a call in to the Lactation Consultants at the hospital in town that has a high risk nursery and they've asked their pharmacist and put in an email to Hale on my behalf, so we're in wait-and-see mode on that. In the meantime, I thought I'd ask here. They have a pregnancy registry for this med to track women taking it while pregnant, so I thought maybe there'd be a nursing mom taking it (and maybe she'd be here and see my post!).









My lil guy is 3yo so he's not teeny tiny, but he does nurse a LOT. I'm allergic to several anti-epileptics and am already on 2 but need more than what I have and I don't have too many options given my allergies and bad reactions to some of the others (like Keppra).

TIA!!


----------



## suzannechap (Sep 10, 2016)

*Did you try?*

hi, I came across this old question you posted. Can you tell me the outcome please?


----------



## tinalovely100 (Jul 11, 2015)

As I know that during your breastfeeding time, you should not take any medicine or things that can cause bad impact to your milk. You should ask doctor for advice before using.


----------

